# Would you answer your door at Midnight?



## weedygarden

I live in a neighborhood that used to be more "the hood" than it is now. There are homes on my block that are valued at more than $1,000,000 and down from there. There are mostly working professionals in my neighborhood, but it has not always been that way. There is a residual element that still brings some drug dealing, car break-ins, etc. about a mile from my home. In my 25 years of living here, it has gotten better and better. But, there are some challenges.

Recently someone posted on the facebook page for our neighborhood about someone knocking on his door at midnight. He did not answer the door, but looked out the window and saw a woman with a van, driving around, and knocking on other doors.

His post created a response that was quite explosive. Many people thought it was terrible that he did not answer his door. This woman could have had an emergency and the neighborly thing for him to do was to answer the door and help her. vract: The other thing that has happened in the neighborhood is that there are a few who knock on doors asking for money for whatever emergency they create. One responder to this post said he had someone knock on his door telling him she needed money for a rock (crack cocaine).

Where he lives is within a mile of 4 hospitals, a fire station and a police station where anyone could get all the emergency help they needed. 

I am curious what you would do if you had someone knock on your door at midnight. I know that I would not answer the door. I don't answer my door in the daytime and I certainly would not answer it at night. Anyone who might really be needing help that I know would have called me and let me know they were coming.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

weedygarden said:


> I live in a neighborhood that used to be more "the hood" than it is now. There are homes on my block that are valued at more than $1,000,000 and down from there. There are mostly working professionals in my neighborhood, but it has not always been that way. There is a residual element that still brings some drug dealing, car break-ins, etc. about a mile from my home. In my 25 years of living here, it has gotten better and better. But, there are some challenges.
> 
> Recently someone posted on the facebook page for our neighborhood about someone knocking on his door at midnight. He did not answer the door, but looked out the window and saw a woman with a van, driving around, and knocking on other doors.
> 
> His post created a response that was quite explosive. Many people thought it was terrible that he did not answer his door. This woman could have had an emergency and the neighborly thing for him to do was to answer the door and help her. vract: The other thing that has happened in the neighborhood is that there are a few who knock on doors asking for money for whatever emergency they create. One responder to this post said he had someone knock on his door telling him she needed money for a rock (crack cocaine).
> 
> Where he lives is within a mile of 4 hospitals, a fire station and a police station where anyone could get all the emergency help they needed.
> 
> I am curious what you would do if you had someone knock on your door at midnight. I know that I would not answer the door. I don't answer my door in the daytime and I certainly would not answer it at night. Anyone who might really be needing help that I know would have called me and let me know they were coming.


If they make it past the dog I'd answer the door. You got to remember though that where we live anyone knocking on doors at night is either asking to get shot or is having serious problems and needs help. They'll also have to
contend with the wild things that roam the night ... like grizzlies and mountain lions. I don't roam at night in our neighborhood without good cause, the dog, and a shotgun loaded with slugs or buckshot.


----------



## ZoomZoom

mosquitomountainman said:


> If they make it past the dog I'd answer the door.


That would be my approach too. Let the dog out the back door with the "WATCH" command.
I'd then go to the front door and turn on the light (no opening the door yet) to see who it is and what the dog thinks of them.


----------



## TheLazyL

weedygarden said:


> ...midnight. He did not answer the door, but looked out the window and saw a woman with a van, driving around, and knocking on other doors.
> 
> His post created a response that was quite explosive. Many people thought it was terrible that he did not answer his door. This woman could have had an emergency and the neighborly thing for him to do was to answer the door and help her....


Everyone above the age of 6 years old (I might be exaggerating just a little) has a cell phone. The only exception is grandparents, they share.

So as a female knocking on my door at midnight, which if the following would upset you the most:

1. No one answers your knock?
2. The door opens just enough so the barrels of a SxS shotgun can be pointed straight at your bosom?
3. Door opens to reveal a helpful naked old man wearing a cowboy hat and boots (with spurs)?


----------



## tsrwivey

These are the kind of situations where I go with my gut. I would likely answer the door but there'd be 2 guns involved. If it was a woman, the likelihood of our answering goes up. Of course, we're out in the sticks enough that folks aren't likely to wander up.


----------



## bigg777

Where I live, mostly country, I'd answer the door with one of my pistols and flashlight in hand. I live across the road from an Amish farm and if the King family was in serious trouble they would either come see me or one other neighbor. Several other neighbors know they can count on me in a pinch.


----------



## Grimm

This type of midnight knocking has been happening in my dad's neighborhood. He never answers the door but lets the dogs bark up a storm til the knocker leaves.

The local police told my dad it might be home invaders looking for the half asleep residents to open the door still dreaming.


----------



## camo2460

I never answer the door without a gun in my hand. I will answer the door, but if the person at the door has stupid on their mind, the next thing they have on their mind will be a .40 cal. hollow point slug.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Once while I was going to college a couple of neighborhood "tramps" came to our door at night. (They'd been hanging around a couple of days in some old abandoned army barracks across the street ... which a neighbor boy burned down a few months later ... but that's another story!) I heard a knock and looked out the window and saw one of them hiding out-of-sight of the peephole beside the door. I dropped a board on the floor so that the door could only be opened about six inches. I told "him" (remember, they thought I could only see one of them) to step back. When he did I unbolted the door but left the pathetic little security chain attached. I stood to the side and asked what he wanted. He saw the 357 magnum in my hand through the open door and muttered "nothing." Then they left ... rather hurriedly. They also left the neighborhood.


----------



## TheLazyL

mosquitomountainman said:


> Once while I was going to college a couple of neighborhood "tramps" came to our door at night. (They'd been hanging around a couple of days in some old abandoned army barracks across the street ... which a neighbor boy burned down a few months later ... but that's another story!) I heard a knock and looked out the window and saw one of them hiding out-of-sight of the peephole beside the door. I dropped a board on the floor so that the door could only be opened about six inches. I told "him" (remember, they thought I could only see one of them) to step back. When he did I unbolted the door but left the pathetic little security chain attached. I stood to the side and asked what he wanted. He saw the 357 magnum in my hand through the open door and muttered "nothing." Then they left ... rather hurriedly. They also left the neighborhood.


Reformed them without bring "Hell and Brimstone" down on their heads. Was it the "Smile. Wait for the flash" engraved on the end of the barrel?


----------



## Wellrounded

Like MMM they'd have to get past the dogs and that's not likely  Our dogs won't let anyone who doesn't live here approach the house unless they are told to and certainly not at night. It would more than likely have to be someone that has been here before, not easy to work out how to get to the house without jumping fences as we're not on a road and don't have a normal driveway. If they drove up (they'd never get here in a car unless they'd been here in daylight first) the dogs would keep them in their car and they'd have to yell their business at us or phone to ask for help . Hard to imagine a reason someone would want help from us at that hour without calling first.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

open the door to a stranger - anytime of the day? .... not with the current "You're Screwed" type of legal lynchings happening .... if it's not someone you know - screw them before they do you ....

Don't like it? - call the White House and file your complaint with the people fostering the destruction of society along with the country ....


----------



## Sentry18

"Boomy the Welcomer" lives above the front door. He specializes in 12am door bells and 2am car alarms. Reduced recoil No. 4 buck is a powerful deterrent. If someone gets the drop on me they have 3 Rotties to get through before they make it to the next armed adult. Of course a quick peek at the portable surveillance monitor will give me some insight before I even step outside the bedroom door.


----------



## hiwall

I would answer the door at night the same as during the day, with gun in hand. In the day I might answer with a smile but in the middle of the night whoever was at the door would only see an angry armed person they just woke up. In my case either way we would be talking, one of us on each side of my steel security door.


----------



## Woody

This actually happened to be back in the early 1980's in PA. I lived near a main road but long dirt driveway and neighbors were a good 10 minute walk away. I was in bed and heard banging on the back door. My inside dog started barking and I heard more banging so got up, pulled pants on and grabbed my short side by side 12 gauge by the bed. More banging as I got near the door. I opened the first door, solid one opens to the enclosed back porch, and looked at the outside door, which had 6 panes of glass. A man was standing there, partially hunched over, holding his side.

At my waist, I held the shotgun in his direction and asked what do you want? "I crashed my plane into the mountain and need to make a phone call!" Yeah right I'm thinking. I stepped closer to the door and asked what he was holding under his jacket. He said he thinks he broke a rib or two.

Now, I did have a 'mountain' out back. Maybe 900' or so tall, hey it is the foothills of the Catskills! There was a small grass strip in the valley there, but my place was not on any landing approach I knew of. They usually came down the valley to land. If he did crash into it, he had a mile or so walk down this side of it, in the dark, with no flashlight to my house.

I asked him to open his coat so I could see what he was hiding. He opened it and I saw nothing he was holding. I got to looking at him.... Late 30's maybe 40's, clean cut, nice leather jacket and good pants... He did have a wild look in his eyes though! He also looked really pale and had that desperate look to him. I opened the door to let him in, keeping my guard up and aimed at his midsection.

We got into the kitchen and I could tell he really was in distress. I got him on the couch and down with some water and a blanket. I called 911 as he relayed info to me. No, no cell phones, mine was screwed to the kitchen wall. He was looking around my place and suggested I might want to put a few things away as very soon there would be a lot of people there, police, ambulance, aviation folks... I put away a few jugs of clear liquid and the jar of suspicious green buds... The other hanging herbs just looked suspicious.

He was right and within 10 minutes I had a house full of folks in uniforms! I also spent the next hour explaining what the different hanging bunches of suspicious looking green leafy substances were as well as the mason jars with herbs in them were. We all survived and within an hour all were gone.

Next morning the pup and I hiked up the hill... Sure enough there was a single engine plane face down up against a big oak up there! Wings still on it, it was just standing on its head. To get it out they dismantled it and carried it 1/4 mile to the road up there.


----------



## Tweto

I did answer the door after midnight and in the middle of winter. My dog was going nuts. I put my pants on and grabbed my short barrel 12 gauge and my 9mm. Went to the door, turned on the light and saw a young woman standing in the light with just a light jacket on. I put the shotgun next to the door and opened the door with the 9mm in my hand. Right when I opened the door a man came around the corner wearing a light jacket. They said that they got their car stuck 1/2 mile down the road and wanted to use the phone to call for help. I picked up the shotgun with my other hand backed up and told them to come in. She made a phone call and then we waited for 30 mins and a car pulled up out side and they left.

I still don't know if they were telling me the truth, but they got very polite when they saw the firearms.


----------



## majmill

I have teenagers, I frequently open the door after midnight!


----------



## Gians

Don't even answer it during the day unless I'm expecting someone.


----------



## Wellrounded

Gians said:


> Don't even answer it during the day unless I'm expecting someone.


Sounds like me. You want to see me you need an appointment and yes I'm serious. I'm busy and my time is valuable, even family lets me know a week ahead if they are going to visit. (I do think that has something to do with the extra baking I might do though )

It's one of those funny things about the society we live in, no one seems to mind making a time to see some people but get pretty upset if they have to do that for just anyone. For me there is nothing worse than being half way through something and then being interrupted. I like to be welcoming and sociable but that's not going to happen if I'm trying to get a fourth load through the canner before I milk the cows!


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

A friend I met in University back in 1979 opened the door at 5 pm. It was her neighbor from across the hall whom she had spoken to many times. He stabbed/slashed her 27 times. She was able to crawl to the phone and push the redial button before losing consciousness. Don't open the door if you don't have back up no matter what time it is. You never know when someone had a bad day at work. In this day and age, help is easily arranged for those that need it.


----------



## Caribou

My first full day in this house a guy knocked on the door in the early afternoon. He claimed he'd was from the tax assessors office and wanted to measure the house. He was not allowed in. I did open the door but I was on heightened alert. He never saw what was behind my back. I'm not likely to answer the door in the middle of the night.

If a stranger comes knocking at any hour of the day I will be alert for the rest of the day. The criminals will send someone to the door with any of a number of excuses. Whether you answer the door or not they may attempt entry then or later. They may have someone knock on the front while someone else tries to enter through another door or window. 

Don't trust the appearance of a stranger. They will try to look and act like normal clean cut people in order to gain your trust. They may be casing the place or they may be trying to distract you for their accomplice.

There are three types of home invasions, the ones that occur when you are home, the ones that occur when you are gone, and the ones that you come home to while they are in progress.


----------



## Mase92

@Woody, what a great story! WOW, that's one for the ages.

I have a big black lab with a deep bark, if anyone knocks she barks we make sure of it before anyone approaches the doors or windows. Then it is dependent on if I know the car in the drive or the person out the peephole. Then it is with gun in hand.

I live close to freeway access, and even with fast police response in my area, we still have lots of robberies but so far, home invasions are either no prevalent or non-publicized.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

Ok maybe Im really silly tired but maybe I just have a VERY different viewpoint.
My life is VERY different. So Im having a hard time not laughing at this.
Please understand NOT at you but at the situation.
I dont have a door.
I have multiple curtains, some open to the left some open to the right some lift up and some have zippers.
No matter what you do it takes time to get in.
So now your thinking a knife could zip and your in. Try it sometime. Its not like a tent. There is a set of steps ( when the cat steps on my porch my house rocks) then wiggle this way wiggle that way then lift up down or sideways then unzip some.
This is all time consuming.
Then once you get in you have a 30''wide hallway occupied by a 110 lb dog.
To the left and right you have cabinets, behind you is the confusing curtain arrangement.
So sure come on in.
If your nice you get to leave when you want and in the way you want.
If your not nice then we have less problems in my area.
What a nice world it would be if everyone would allow anyone ( especially bad guys) to come IN at any hour of the day or night.
I think it would make EVERY outdoor place safer.
My grandmother had the same way and she lived in downtown phoenix.
She even had a real door,she also realized that doors only stop the wind and rain.
She had neighbors ( like in the old days) and she had a curtain from the darkened bedroom to the well light living room.
Many times as a young man I sat behind that curtain while uncertain guests were allowed entry.
Long ago castles let you in real easy because once you were in they had you totally in their power. Getting into room 2 was impossible if they did not like you,and getting out if they didnt like you was impossible.
This kept them from chasing around after at least a significant portion of problems.
You say your house is not arranged this way so you cant etc etc.
Well Good, defining the problem is the first step in resolving it.

or maybe im just a silly old ass.
now if i could just remember which cabinet i keep unopened mayonaise in HMmm..


----------



## Tirediron

Midnight door knocking here would get met with "what is the nature of your emergency" Do you need an ambulance or a winch truck? and if there were any false moves you might wonder how the guy racking the shotgun got behind you. vract:


----------



## IlliniWarrior

forgot to mention a word of advice to the 'unawares" on the site .... if you do go to the front door to play question and answer with a stranger .... don't look out any peep holes, approach the front door and by all means don't stand there .... plenty of people have been shot & killed right thru the door .... it's pure Hollyweird where the hitman blows away the victim after the door opens .... a 12g will blow a hole thru most doors and you also ...


----------



## cowboyhermit

Heck yeah, of course I would answer my door at any hour, I live on a farm and the last thing on earth I want is a person wandering around my property or anyone's for that matter. Now, that person will immediately be put under citizens *arrest* unless they can very quickly give me a whole lot of explanation. Petty Trespass alone allows for an arrest but trespass at night is a "Federal Offense" under the Criminal Code. Granted, most people don't have a situation like ours, where there is a no trespassing sign at our gate (gate is not needed for an arrest though) but we also have a means of communicating from there. Intercoms are ridiculously cheap these days, wired, wireless, and/or internet based, many cameras can acts as one too. So, 99% of legitimate people needing help (which we will almost certainly give) won't have to trespass. If someone somehow entered the property other than at the gate and legitimately needs help, they better head STRAIGHT to the front door. No, I won't shoot someone wandering on my property without an explanation  but adrenaline can get the best of anyone and such arrests might turn out to be rougher than absolutely necessary. Finding someone in my shop, barn or in the bush behind my house is the same to me as finding someone in my house, those places are every bit as much my HOME as my house, depending on weather, there is a good chance I would be sleeping outside even.

In town I would likely have the same setup, sign on gate/sidewalk, anyone passing that is trespassing and arrested unless they turn out to have a legitimate need. Phones DO break, batteries go dead, vehicles fail to start, people escape from dangerous situations, etc and I am not the type of person to turn a blind eye.


----------



## readytogo

*Weapon at the readytogo all the time..............*

The story been told is that he open the door and immediately was hit with a electrical baton, they lost everything of value including what he and his wife had just bought, he claim that they were probably follow from the mall, he is a retire cop and he open the door with a weapon on his back .I heard this in my friend's house during a family BBQ meal. So and foremost; who is there and why? I have this bad habit of checking the rear door of the house whenever I get a front door knock especially at night and during day hours I come from behind the house with my weapon on hand if I don't recognize the person or persons, is a habit that has scared the living hell of a few, and if I`m going to open the door I make damn sure that no one is near it. I have a clear view of the front porch and no one can hide anywhere I did away with all the front bushes .So if you plan to open the door make damn sure that no one can get to you and keep that weapon at the readytogo all the time, please.


----------



## Axelight

In Trinidad, we do not open the door day or night without checking. Anyone who knows me will call on their cell, everyone else I verify visually through a window. I have heard of many, many instances of friends of friends being robbed (and in one case killed) from answering a knock without checking first.


----------



## hiwall

A steel security door allows you to be perfectly safe and still see and talk to someone outside. Can buy them for less than $100.


----------



## HardCider

We have a big, male retriever that goes nuts at any outside noise or even the smell of anyone nearby. Home invasions in my neighbor would be suicide. You can't even drive into our town without everyone looking out the window. Surrounded by salt marsh and water with only one road in and one road out. The town several miles north of us had a home invasion a couple years back but I think two out of the three perps bled to death within the first couple miles and the third was apprehended seeking medical attention for several gunshot wounds. No others since. Guess it sucked to be them. Welcome to the boondocks. Still, I'm not opening the door after dark unless I see someone I trust standing on the other side and I trust very few.


----------



## RevWC

No! I have had this happen, I had my 9mm in my hand as I called 911!


----------



## BillS

I would never be up that late. Sometimes my wife is up that late depending on what shift she's working. Hopefully she wouldn't answer the door.


----------



## TheLazyL

My wife would swing the door wide open to see what they wanted. That's how the sweeper salesman gained entry.


----------



## hiwall

> My wife would swing the door wide open to see what they wanted.


And doing so would likely cause no harm. The odds of one of us suffering a home invasion is very slim. But even though the odds of one of us having a house fire is also very slim we all still have fire insurance


----------



## mosquitomountainman

BillS said:


> I would never be up that late. Sometimes my wife is up that late depending on what shift she's working. Hopefully she wouldn't answer the door.


We would be in bed as well. However, my wife is a light sleeper and we've been up a couple of times for late "seekers." A neighbor on the other fork had a guy knocking on the door at midnight once because his car was in the ditch. The neighbor gave him a ride home since he was drunk as a skunk and had taken our road to avoid another DUI.

Had another time when I flagged down an ambulance that was lost. He finally gave me a name for who he was looking for (no one uses their street address out there) and I had him follow me to the guy's house. He'd called the ambulance 2 1/2 hours previous and was still waiting. To be fair, we have no road signs or street lights and the roads are like a system of mazes. We told the neighbor to call us next time and we'd send someone over to his house to keep him company and someone else to the road to escort the ambulance.

The census takers couldn't even find most of us without a local guide. Even those from the nearest town needed help. People tend to avoid our area due to it's "reputation." We got singled out for the census takers because our area had such a low compliance rate last time. They didn't even send the forms out this time ... just people with forms. Got a good story to tell on that one too. Just about the time one got to our house I blasted a gopher in the woods with my 223. The poor guy almost ran for his car! Took Susan several minutes to reassure him that he wasn't the target. (First off, I seldom miss.)


----------



## jimLE

*one thing that folks dont know.(when it comes to the ones that dont know us)..is we use the garage door as a front door.and that i go out the back door more often then the garage door and front door.pluss they dont know that i carry a 22 revolver when at home..so if someone comes to the front door.i simply come out a diff door,then what their expecting..especially seeing how im not a trusting person when it comes to ppl that i dont know..*


----------



## readytogo

Living away from town is a twofold situation, you are far away from help and sometimes we take it for granted that nothing is going to happen, we tend to forget and we let our guard down heck the wife is in the kitchen and the crocks are looking through the window while the door is unlock, folks we live in a world full of the unexpected a Murphy`s world, I drill into my wife and kids that the rear door must be check and lock every minute of the day especially when I`m not home, there hasn’t been a mango stolen from my property in the 50 years that we been here but tomorrow is a new day, I’m not paranoid but I`ll be damn if after all this year’s I`m going to allow one to be stolen.


----------



## Hooch

About 3 days before new years this past year someone knocked really hard on the front door at 0130. 

I think I caught some air off my mattress. 

At first I just listened real quiet like..questioning what I think I just heard as my brain is switching over from dead asleep to fast awake. Was that really hard knocking on the door?? Did the douchbag get out somehow and find me?? or did a owl crash land into a window?? UFO?? what the hell?? All this time as Im awaking to this, my heart was pounding hard in my chest.

It gave me a bit of a jump start to say the least, that flooding rush of aderaline I could feel oozing into every muscle, especially my legs. Hearing seemed to pick up every sound in stereo, my dim light on my phone as I checked the time.. too bright as I quick glance the time under the covers to concel its glow. What was probably only 30 seconds at the most as I awaken seemed like minutes, but I get my head together pretty quick. 

Breathing...get it focased and in step with my pounding heart before I get dizzy... ok check..next.

Gun..ok..because I was alittle amped up..I reminded myself to not waste a single movement. Last thing I needed was to grab my gun and put a round through the roof..my brother would be pissed! 

I would have liked to have grabbed shotty...but since living here, shotty isnt as available without making noise getting to it. I can grab it quickly but I didnt want to make noise at the moment. A detail I had overlooked while here... 

So..with purpose I grab my gun, make it ready, and make my way over to the dog. 

Dog...standing by the couch.. intensly looking at the door. Ears up and alert, his body tense, hackels raised.. and not a sound from him. He looks up at me as I enter the area by the couch like, WTF was that?? Then looks back at the front door..ready. 

That gave me another little rush of aderaline. My dog is spooky like that when he is hyper alert apparently . My other dog was like that too. She wouldnt bark at all..she would lie in wait, very silent and rush the fence if someone got up to the fence and she could jump and grab. She preyed on intruders..it was kinda cool to watch and I knew she would do her job if need be. She was cool with kids tho..thankfully. She would let any child come around, pet her through the fence..they were no threat to her and Im very thankful for that. My dog now usually makes noise, but this time he is silent but now more intensly tuned in and ready than I've ever seen him. It gave me a fright as it confirmed I wasnt imagining or dreaming any non-existing noise and my usually over-friendly dog is not digging what is happening and he is intently trying to figure it out, waiting for my cue to relax or act. Protective instincts are pretty cool to see and he has no lack of them thankfully. 

So..I move about the house as silent as possible, stopping now and then to listen. No lights on as I go..In case it really is funny business I dont want to give away my position. The dog is trailing behind me, then I hear male voices out front. I stop and listen..they are out on the street in front..ok..get to window to look out discreetly. 

At this point Im thinking ok..if it were funny business I doubt they'ed be hanging out talking loud in the street by their truck so maybe its the neighbors young 20 year old and his buddies. 

I find a window and yep..Im pretty sure thats the neighbors kid. I look around and no houses are on fire..I dont hear screaming anywhere and now Im kinda pissed...

So..my brother isnt home. I dont know this kid really, only met him once and really dont care. Im suspecting he was going to try hitting my brother up to buy him beer.

About a week before I moved down my brother was in the garage and this kid came over chatting it up, guy talk stuff and left. My brother said about midnight that same night as he was watching tv, the kid came over, knocked on the door and asked my brother if he would buy beer. He knew my brother was up because at night if the kitchen blinds arnt shut, you can see the tv on from the street. A feature I dislike very much about this house. Anyways, my brother told him no way on the beer, its midnight..not gunna happen. He's cool but not that cool in other words.. 

So..The boys were still out in the street and Im stewing. I go grab shotty and head to the kitchen. Since the blinds were open all I needed to do for anyone outside to see inside was flip on a light. So, I did. With shotty in one hand, light came on with the other as Im looking out the big kitchen window right where the boys were circled up. Once I turn the light on I cant see them but I knew they could see me. Im facing the window, I put shotty down, it was never pointed at anyone either, I just had it. I grab some orange juice, pick shotty back up and head out the kitchen, lights off as I go. I go to the other bedroom and sneek a peek out from a window as I watch his buddies hop in thier truck and drive away. He goes in his house. 

A few days later when my brother got home I told him what happened and he figured the kid didnt get the hint last time. My brother asked him why he came over at almost 2am but he said he didnt come over. He completely denied he even came over. My brother didnt have the heart to remind him he has cameras..but the kid apologized if his buddies and his loud talking woke me up. They were deciding if they were going to another party but didnt because ..they were out of beer...

LOL!! were pretty sure that will be the last time this kid tries to hit him up for beer ever. I havent seen the kid in awhile and when I have he gives this fast little wave and zoom..

He's not real interested in chatting up with me ...I wonder why?? lol..


----------



## Hooch

oh...Im not that into unannounced company either. I dont mind if there is a good reason for someone I know if they pop by or a neighbor has a issue they need help with, or a occasional neighbor kid selling candy bars hit me up...so ok. Once Im living out in the sticks a good neighbor is golden to have and I hope ill have a few as well as Ill be a good one to them. 

Anyone snooping around at night will have a bad one...


----------



## jimLE

*yeah,living out of town does have it's advantages.and keeping the doors locked is a must..i do live far enough out from town,where i have very little to worry about,in the way of crime.but yet.i still keep the doors locked when at home or not.*


----------



## Caribou

The wife and I were quietly watching TV one evening when the front door opens and this young eskimo couple comes into our home. Yes, I should have had the door locked but this was quite a while back. I'm immediately out of my chair and ready to deal with the invasion.

The young lady was the first through the door and when I saw her it was obvious that they meant us no harm. They were from a close in village and had gotten lost on the tundra. They were very cold and almost out of fuel in their snowmobile when they found our place. The guy was waiting at the door and had to be coaxed in. I'm not too sure whether he was afraid of me or her. She was extremely unhappy with her date. Any hopes he had of getting lucky that night we long since abandoned.

We got some warm liquids into them and gave them time to warm up and calm down. While it may seem weird to some of us, knocking before entering is not a big deal in the villages. Traditionally they enter and wait quietly by the door until acknowledged, which may well have been what the guy was doing.

That is a long way to say that not all strangers at the front door are intent on evil. I have suffered one home invasion where I was robbed but I was not home that time.


----------



## LincTex

Caribou said:


> While it may seem weird to some of us, knocking before entering is not a big deal in the villages. Traditionally they enter and wait quietly by the door until acknowledged, .


I'll add this to my growing list of "weird Eskimo stories".

They certainly are a very unique culture, I must say.


----------



## LongRider

At my door they would have traveled two miles up a dirt road past several more accessible homes than down a 100 yard plus driveway passing the no trespassing sign that states 


> ANY OFFICIAL, AGENT, OR PERSON(S) ENTERING THIS PROPERTY WITHOUT CONSENT OF OWNER OR PROPER WARRANT AS DESCRIBED ABOVE. WILL BE TREATED AS AN INTRUDER ATTEMPTING TO TRESPASS, EXTORT, INJURE, THREATEN, HARASS, INTIMIDATE, OR OTHERWISE JEOPARDIZE THE LIFE OF THE OWNER OR LEGAL TENANT(S) OF THIS PROPERTY.


After midnight they would be met by a naked old man pointing an AR at them with three Akita's and told to lay their MF'in A$$ down on the ground and treated as the hostile intruders they confirmed they are by passing that sign.


----------



## zilte

right, and if the Feds ever notice your threat, you're going to prison.


----------



## Oomingmak

Well having read much of this thread all I can say is what a pathetic existence we have as a society in general. Fear and dread. Many acting like victims before they have become one.

Really is time for a reset.


----------



## zilte

yes, I would ask who it was and what they want. depending upon the answer and how they look, maybe I will open the door (concealed pistol in pocket hand in the pocket on the pistol) and maybe I'll tell them that I can't help. it would depend upon a variety of factors, including my mood and whether or not my spouse was there, my state of dress, etc.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Oomingmak said:


> Well having read much of this thread all I can say is what a pathetic existence we have as a society in general. Fear and dread. Many acting like victims before they have become one.
> 
> Really is time for a reset.


Like the cops say ... "after midnight it's only us and them."


----------



## weedygarden

Oomingmak said:


> Well having read much of this thread all I can say is what a pathetic existence we have as a society in general. Fear and dread. Many acting like victims before they have become one.
> 
> Really is time for a reset.


I TOTALLY disagree with you.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Anybody else ever read through updated threads until the new voices just sound like multiple personalities coming from the same person so you just start skimming responses looking for the names you recognize? That just happened to someone I know, true story. 

To answer the question, yes I would answer the door at midnight. Chances are I'd be sitting on the porch in the dark anyways and see them walk up. Would I be armed? Well, lemme tell you about that time I flipped the darn canoe....


----------



## Balls004

Would I answer a knock at the door at midnight? To me it's one of those questions that really has no right answer, because every situation is different. 

I live out in the country. There is a house at the start of my 1/4 mile driveway that someone who had car trouble or an accident would have to pass. But it is occupied by a single woman about my own age. Obviously, if it is not her knocking on my door, it would send up a red flag. I also have a daughter in college, 45 minutes away. College kids can do some crazy stupid stuff sometimes. So, no, I don't have a canned response to anyone knocking on my door, other than the fact that I am armed all the time and aware of the security issues related to someone being on my front porch.

I'm not paranoid, someone, somewhere really is trying to kill me, we just haven't met yet. I plan on winning though.


----------



## Toffee

If my husband isn't home, I don't answer the door. Period. He's usually home by then, so he would be the one answering and he would answer the door, because likely someone knows us or needs help if they show up that late.


----------



## Grimm

Lake Windsong said:


> Anybody else ever read through updated threads until the new voices just sound like multiple personalities coming from the same person so you just start skimming responses looking for the names you recognize? That just happened to someone I know, true story.


OMG! Stop getting in my head!

It has gotten to the point for me I try not to even read threads unless I recognize the OP.


----------



## Grimm

Since we moved off the mountain I actually do open the door if someone knocks late at night. We still live out in BFE so 9 times out of 10 it is the UPS guy or FedEx. They see the lights on and knock to let me know they left a package but don't stay. I'll open the door to see them hiking down the driveway to their truck.

If it were anyone but a delivery Winter would be throwing a massive fit and growl like there was a bear on the porch.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Grimm said:


> OMG!
> ...It has gotten to the point for me I try not to even read threads unless I recognize the OP.


Or you do happen to recognize the OP and skip the thread exclusively because of them? I do that with our favorite "link-only or entire-essay-in-one-paragraph" guy


----------



## JoshSelf

One day as I was out, two men came up to the house while the family was home. One rang the door bell while the other stood at the edge of the garage. The one at the door was "soliciting" and we beleive causing a distraction for the man by the garage.
I had left parts of my jeep disassembled in the garage, new expensive parts on the work table, and my Ipod plugged into an amplifier. We live in a suberb right on the edge of town where it transitions to country (where our barn is). Usually we have no problems. Occasionally kids will be "funny" and set off bottle rockets. 
We are fairly certain they were scouting out our house. Now I have to be more cautious. Even in broad daylight of our peaceful neighborhood.


----------



## jimLE

i get to thinking each time i read the thread..and i just thought.replace all 3 doors and door frames with metal doors and door frames.and 1/8 thick metal plate on each side of the doors.. going from the floor to the ceiling.


----------



## BillS

If you have a teenager living at home who drives you'd better answer the door at midnight. It could be the police telling you they were in an accident.


----------



## readytogo

The trick here is to never open your front door at anytime during the night, why would you, answer by using the window, because unless you are a Rambo type individual in full combat gear, the element of surprise is loss, I can toss a flash grenade or smoke one especially if I want your stuff bad enough. Never open the door without looking or establishing safe grounds to do so period, and if you let the dogs lose on someone, be ready for a major law sued and another thing if you happen to turn the lights on you just gave the intruder a perfect look inside your domain, so by establishing safe grounds you have the upper hand with the outside lights on only.


----------



## tunnelvision

weedygarden said:


> I live in a neighborhood that used to be more "the hood" than it is now. There are homes on my block that are valued at more than $1,000,000 and down from there. There are mostly working professionals in my neighborhood, but it has not always been that way. There is a residual element that still brings some drug dealing, car break-ins, etc. about a mile from my home. In my 25 years of living here, it has gotten better and better. But, there are some challenges.
> 
> Recently someone posted on the facebook page for our neighborhood about someone knocking on his door at midnight. He did not answer the door, but looked out the window and saw a woman with a van, driving around, and knocking on other doors.
> 
> His post created a response that was quite explosive. Many people thought it was terrible that he did not answer his door. This woman could have had an emergency and the neighborly thing for him to do was to answer the door and help her. vract: The other thing that has happened in the neighborhood is that there are a few who knock on doors asking for money for whatever emergency they create. One responder to this post said he had someone knock on his door telling him she needed money for a rock (crack cocaine).
> 
> Where he lives is within a mile of 4 hospitals, a fire station and a police station where anyone could get all the emergency help they needed.
> 
> I am curious what you would do if you had someone knock on your door at midnight. I know that I would not answer the door. I don't answer my door in the daytime and I certainly would not answer it at night. Anyone who might really be needing help that I know would have called me and let me know they were coming.


vract:vract:vract:


----------



## Wanderer0101

Oomingmak said:


> Well having read much of this thread all I can say is what a pathetic existence we have as a society in general. Fear and dread. Many acting like victims before they have become one.
> 
> Really is time for a reset.


Long as the reset involves removing the criminal element from society I am all for it. Let me know when that happens.

Having had weapons in my face and a home invasion I don't answer the door for anyone except the expected. And if someone does come to the door unexpectedly I am always armed.

You'll probably live in kumbaya land until something happens to you or yours and then it will be too late.


----------



## Country Living

tunnelvision said:


> vract:vract:vract:


Seriously? This is what you do with your first post on this forum?


----------



## tunnelvision

Country Living said:


> Seriously? This is what you do with your first post on this forum?


Lol sorry I was in a hurry at the time. I plan to attach a a 2x4 about the width of my door open to the floor and as well as build a 2x4 angle. I then will place this between my door and the 2x4 on the floor. Which will make a very good door jam. When I need to open the door I would use the angle on the door jam which would allow only a 2 inch gap to see who it was. The visitor would not be able to open the door any further because of the door jam. If I needed to open it further I would simple turn the angle to the 3rd width which would open the door only 2ft. I still would have control over the door. I would also have my pistol and a backup. The last part of the angle keeps anyone from opening the door. I still would not open the door at midnight to a stranger.


----------



## gam46

Once when single, living in rural area just off highway leading to frequently booze-filled rec area at lake I did not answer late night pounding, but did, without lights, call the sheriff's dept. Think I would do the same again.


----------



## jimLE

tunnelvision said:


> Lol sorry I was in a hurry at the time. I plan to attach a a 2x4 about the width of my door open to the floor and as well as build a 2x4 angle. I then will place this between my door and the 2x4 on the floor. Which will make a very good door jam. When I need to open the door I would use the angle on the door jam which would allow only a 2 inch gap to see who it was. The visitor would not be able to open the door any further because of the door jam. If I needed to open it further I would simple turn the angle to the 3rd width which would open the door only 2ft. I still would have control over the door. I would also have my pistol and a backup. The last part of the angle keeps anyone from opening the door. I still would not open the door at midnight to a stranger.


for sake of all arguments.lets say tha you gotten that done,for the front door..
now tell me.would you go to the door first? 
or would you go to a window,and check things out first?


----------



## tunnelvision

jimLE said:


> for sake of all arguments.lets say tha you gotten that done,for the front door..
> now tell me.would you go to the door first?
> or would you go to a window,and check things out first?


In a SHFT environment along with the doors taken care of I would also have my windows downstairs boarded up with gun ports. Whoever was on guard upstairs would be able to tell me whether I should take the 1st step with the 2 inch. If it was someone I knew I would go to the 2 inch and if it wasn't I would tell them they had to the count of 5 to get off my property or meet God. If it was before the SHFT time, I would check out the window 1st.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

tunnelvision said:


> In a SHFT environment along with the doors taken care of I would also have my windows downstairs boarded up with gun ports. Whoever was on guard upstairs would be able to tell me whether I should take the 1st step with the 2 inch. If it was someone I knew I would go to the 2 inch and if it wasn't I would tell them they had to the count of 5 to get off my property or meet God. If it was before the SHFT time, I would check out the window 1st.


Don't stand directly behind the door. A 12 ga. can blast off hinges then your frame won't matter. Also a shot can go right through the door hitting whoever is on the other side. 2x6 crossbars set into a bracket will help. Reinforcing the door jambs is essential. Hinges need to be reinforced as well.


----------



## tunnelvision

ContinualHarvest said:


> Don't stand directly behind the door. A 12 ga. can blast off hinges then your frame won't matter. Also a shot can go right through the door hitting whoever is on the other side. 2x6 crossbars set into a bracket will help. Reinforcing the door jambs is essential. Hinges need to be reinforced as well.


Hmm you are right on that. My hope is that my guard upstairs will take him out before he has the chance to use the shotgun. I like the crossbar idea.


----------



## jimLE

you said in one post..When I need to open the door I would use the angle on the door jam which would allow only a 2 inch gap to see who it was. The visitor would not be able to open the door any further because of the door jam. and that's why i asked,would you go to the door first? or would you go to a window,and check things out first?and what ContinualHarvest said about what a 12ga will do.,is the reason i asked..plus.what if you opened the door the 2 inches,just to have a 357,or what ever pointed right at you.and with a finger on the trigger?all that applies between right now..to whenever..and what if there's no guard upstairs?or the guard simply didn't see the person in time?my guess is..someone is gonna have issues..LOL..all these things.plus a hole lot more has to be thought of,when it comes to security.dont take me wrong here.im not trying to put you down much less your ideas.im just trying to point different situations here.each every idea any person has,can be improved upon in some way other another.


----------



## Magus

weedygarden said:


> I live in a neighborhood that used to be more "the hood" than it is now. There are homes on my block that are valued at more than $1,000,000 and down from there. There are mostly working professionals in my neighborhood, but it has not always been that way. There is a residual element that still brings some drug dealing, car break-ins, etc. about a mile from my home. In my 25 years of living here, it has gotten better and better. But, there are some challenges.
> 
> Recently someone posted on the facebook page for our neighborhood about someone knocking on his door at midnight. He did not answer the door, but looked out the window and saw a woman with a van, driving around, and knocking on other doors.
> 
> His post created a response that was quite explosive. Many people thought it was terrible that he did not answer his door. This woman could have had an emergency and the neighborly thing for him to do was to answer the door and help her. vract: The other thing that has happened in the neighborhood is that there are a few who knock on doors asking for money for whatever emergency they create. One responder to this post said he had someone knock on his door telling him she needed money for a rock (crack cocaine).
> 
> Where he lives is within a mile of 4 hospitals, a fire station and a police station where anyone could get all the emergency help they needed.
> 
> I am curious what you would do if you had someone knock on your door at midnight. I know that I would not answer the door. I don't answer my door in the daytime and I certainly would not answer it at night. Anyone who might really be needing help that I know would have called me and let me know they were coming.


I would, but people who know me are used to seeing me with a cocked "N" locked 1911 behind my back anyway.


----------



## tunnelvision

jimLE said:


> you said in one post..When I need to open the door I would use the angle on the door jam which would allow only a 2 inch gap to see who it was. The visitor would not be able to open the door any further because of the door jam. and that's why i asked,would you go to the door first? or would you go to a window,and check things out first?and what ContinualHarvest said about what a 12ga will do.,is the reason i asked..plus.what if you opened the door the 2 inches,just to have a 357,or what ever pointed right at you.and with a finger on the trigger?all that applies between right now..to whenever..and what if there's no guard upstairs?or the guard simply didn't see the person in time?my guess is..someone is gonna have issues..LOL..all these things.plus a hole lot more has to be thought of,when it comes to security.dont take me wrong here.im not trying to put you down much less your ideas.im just trying to point different situations here.each every idea any person has,can be improved upon in some way other another.


Thank you I didn't take offense. I am always open to suggestions. I am already thinking about what has been said to better think of the best way for security. As far as the guard upstairs, with the stakes being high to protect our young ones they had better get it right. We will also be practicing the different scenarios for that very reason.


----------



## BlueShoe

They'll just burn you out if they want. You have no hope in a stand alone house situation. I'm not talking about alone in the house. If a house is not part of a compound, you have no hope of defending it against a single determined individual.

EDIT: Point is, it makes more sense to be polite and poor mouth your situation making it seem unattractive to someone instead of threatening them and making it a challenge. If you have family to protect, you have MUCH less to lose than some urchin.


----------



## tunnelvision

True and we would have to bug out. We have a fence around our place with blackberry and rose bushes planted around the edges. So they can only come in one way. Hopefully the guard on that side will see him and shoot him before he gets to the house. Wit God's help we will survive.


----------



## TheLazyL

tunnelvision said:


> ...We have a fence around our place with blackberry and rose bushes planted around the edges. So they can only come in one way. ...


A smart attacker would not be coming in "only come in one way" or the easy way. They would be attacking from the direction that is the most unsuspected.


----------



## BlueShoe

Anyone can just drive a vehicle through the side wall of a house, piloted or not.


----------



## tunnelvision

I live in the country. They would have a problem getting past the ditches with a car. I have other things to persuade them to use the only way in.


----------



## jimLE

i guess that means.you have the road.then the ditch.then the fence.then the berry vines and rose bush's? how deep and wide is the ditch? can a 4x4 truck get through it?


----------



## readytogo

*I`m paranoid as hell and loved it.*



Oomingmak said:


> Well having read much of this thread all I can say is what a pathetic existence we have as a society in general. Fear and dread. Many acting like victims before they have become one.
> 
> Really is time for a reset.


I rather be pathetic and alive than pathetic and dead, you probably never had a family member attack or rape or a neighbor you probably live in Mayberry USA or are a Rambon type person loaded for bear 24/7.A prepared society is not just about having clean undergarments is about been vigil and aware of our surroundings and reality.


----------



## hiwall

Look problem solved!


----------



## IlliniWarrior

TheLazyL said:


> A smart attacker would not be coming in "only come in one way" or the easy way. They would be attacking from the direction that is the most unsuspected.


you're giving this street scum too much credit .... actually "funneling" using hardscape and landscaping is very effective .... the average scum bum is both super lazy and equally stupid as sin .... you block and then allow for an intended ingress that's supervised & guarded gives you the superior edge .... none of society scammers will be climbing a 6 foot sidelot fence when the driveway is open .... same thing with a yard blocking hedge and then a open gate


----------



## Wikkador

If someone needs help I will gladly call the Police for them but I am not going to open the door to a stranger no matter what time of day or night. If I dont know you, I dont open the door.


----------



## Wikkador

Security Screen Door? ...and how would you know if they have already defeated the outer screen door or not? Why is it so important to open the door to a stranger? I dont get it.


----------



## kinda

bunch of lazy, scared little mice. I might put my hand in my pocket, on my 9mm, and I always open a door in such a way that anyone outside can't slam the door into me, but I'm going to ask who it is and then open it. If a few people have to be shot dead in the next second or so, so be it. But the day that I"m afraid to open my door just aint coming.


----------



## Country Living

kinda said:


> bunch of lazy, scared little mice.


It usually takes about a week for a new poster with your kind of mentality to irritate me and you've done it in less than a day. I suspect your time on this forum will be short lived unless you get a fast attitude adjustment. Did you leave the cat out in the forest?



kinda said:


> I might put my hand in my pocket, on my 9mm, and I always open a door in such a way that anyone outside can't slam the door into me, but I'm going to ask who it is and then open it. If a few people have to be shot dead in the next second or so, so be it. But the day that I"m afraid to open my door just aint coming.


When you get older, you'll realize comments you perceive as bravado are actually seen as simply kicking dust.


----------



## kinda

*I"m 63*

and I can still get 4 hits in 1/2 second on the chest, at 10 ft, with my little pocket Sig 9mm. The first shot not being part of the timed event. I've been teaching karate since 1972.. So it's going to be a while before it's just "dust", homeboy. 15 years at the minimum


----------



## LincTex

kinda said:


> and I can still get 4 hits in 1/2 second on the chest, at 10 ft, with my little pocket Sig 9mm. The first shot not being part of the timed event. I've been teaching karate since 1972.. So it's going to be a while before it's just "dust", homeboy. 15 years at the minimum


So.... maybe it's not the front door. 
Maybe you end up with some dude with severe PTSD with whom your experience and skills are no match for his?

I am happy for you that you have the confidence in your ability that you do. I have actually had to draw my weapon in a moment of terror, and if you never have experienced that - - I'll tell you it's way different than target practicing.


----------



## tunnelvision

Well a couple of Sundays ago at 3 am we had a man come banging on our door saying our granddaughter was in the truck and needed a way home. My hubby asked who he was? He repeated what he said to my hubby. Hubby told him to bring our granddaughter to the door and let my hubby talk to her. A strange girl was brought to the door. Now the door was never opened. Hubby told them that was not his granddaughter and to get away from the door. The man tried to get in the door. Hubby told him if he didn't leave he would shoot him through the door. The man took off. We called our granddaughter who said she was at home and did not know who that could be. We gave a police report, but have not heard anything back. There have been no further incidents so far.


----------



## Starcreek

We live in a small town, and we have adult children that live elsewhere. Because of those two factors, I would always answer the door, no matter what time it is. I would NOT open the door without knowing who is on the other side of it at any time. I have a big window right next to the door, so it's a simple matter to look out and see who's there.

If I lived in the city, I might feel differently.


----------



## Kodeman

Several years ago I installed peep viewers in both exterior doors, which could come in handy in a situation such as this. One thing to remember, is to never, ever turn on an interior light. Regarding the op, I would turn on the porch light while looking thru the peep hole at the same time.


----------



## jimLE

we went into lowes for a new ceiling fan and light fixture yesterday..in which i saw 1 very important item thats needed here.a home security camera systems..i dont remember how many cameras it has.but yet,thats something im seriously thinking of getting..in which id have 2 cameras on each side of the house.and i'd have them set up in a way,where i'd see what's going on,on every side of the house.this i'd know what actions to take,and what actions not to take.


----------



## TheLazyL

jimLE said:


> we went into lowes for a new ceiling fan and light fixture yesterday..in which i saw 1 very important item thats needed here.a home security camera systems..i dont remember how many cameras it has.but yet,thats something im seriously thinking of getting..in which id have 2 cameras on each side of the house.and i'd have them set up in a way,where i'd see what's going on,on every side of the house.this i'd know what actions to take,and what actions not to take.


Another option is a specialized door bell button with built in camera. Inside unit chimes and has a small screen to enable you to see who is at the door.

The real fancy ones have wi-fi too. Visitor, pushes your door bell button, a alert is sent to your smart phone and you can talk to your visitor. As far as they know, you're home!


----------



## readytogo

*Home invasions......and the knock on the door.*

The first published use of the term home invasion was an article in The Washington Post on 1 February 1912 so as you can imagine all the crimes committed after that time, home invasions have been around for a long time and will continue as long as mankind is around, many here claim to be better shooters than Hopalong Cassidy, well shooting has nothing to do with home invasions, actually is after the intruder is inside that the shooting starts, home invasion differs from burglary in that its perpetrators have a violent intent apart from the unlawful entry itself ,once in, you are in trouble. On your way home from the store or bank or pharmacy or a simple party the perpetrator or group could be watching you and planning, they probably know your address already, you probably have spoken to them already, so the knock on the door is not a casual thing, if you are not expecting company or the repair man, be alert but don`t expected your shooting abilities or hand to hand combat to prevent an attack, over confidence can get you killed just as under confidence, this criminals are predators they could be escape convicts , heavy on drugs ,or simply a group of kids looking for fun, those who claim expert ship with weapons most also take into account the legalities of shooting before the facts ,and don`t forget your back door.


----------



## jimLE

TheLazyL said:


> Another option is a specialized door bell button with built in camera. Inside unit chimes and has a small screen to enable you to see who is at the door.
> 
> The real fancy ones have wi-fi too. Visitor, pushes your door bell button, a alert is sent to your smart phone and you can talk to your visitor. As far as they know, you're home!


great idea.BUT the only doorbell is in the garage.so the only ones that know of it.are the ones thats been here before.and that be the people who know us and the home.but yet.the specialized door bell button with built in camera. Inside unit chimes and has a small screen to enable you to see who is at the door.is a great idea for the front door..


----------



## Gians

Thieves have gained entry by sneaking in the garage when you come home, especially late at night. Years back, when we had some trouble in the neighborhood, I installed two of the big round convex security mirrors. They allow us to easily check the entire area behind both vehicles while the garage door lowers.


----------



## Tactic12

I think it would be a good time to test the trap door under the porch. Then I can safely ask what they needed so late in the night. Lol


----------



## kilagal

Sometimes it is not the stranger as the door that is the problem. Sometimes it is the trusted neighbor. About 3 or 4 years ago my dh was at work. Someone knocked on my door. 
It was our neighbor. He didn't have a phone and had used ours in the past. 
so I opened the door to see what was wrong. He then started crying and telling me that there was blood everywhere and it was really bad. Luckily for me my dog had came out the dog door on the back of the house. So I told the neighbor I needed to lock her in the house. As I came in I locked the door behind me. I then dialed another neighbor and said 'I NEED HELP' He came right away and then we both talked to the neighbor on my porch while waiting for the sheriff dept. We live 15 miles from town. While talking to the upset neighbor we found out he had 2 big old 45 pistols on him and they were loaded. The neighbor I called was an expoliceman. Neighbor worried about the blood ended up giving me the guns. 
When the sheriff came they checked it all out. No blood anywhere. I turned the guns over to them. They gave them to them to the grown son.
The point is this was on older neighbor we had known for over 25 years. Come to find out later is he had quit taking his blood pressure meds. 
So always be very careful answering the door even to someone you know


----------



## PipLogan

I would much rather answer my door at midnight with a spork if it meant I didn't have to answer it in the day when my Mother in law knocks.


----------



## Starcreek

Tactic12 said:


> I think it would be a good time to test the trap door under the porch. Then I can safely ask what they needed so late in the night. Lol


----------



## hiwall

For those that would not answer the door, what would you do just let whoever was out there keep pounding on your door? Would you yell through the door for them to go away? If those outside were desperate and no one answered their knocks they might try breaking in even if they were not bad guys but just desperate. Would you then shoot them?


----------



## jimLE

hiwall said:


> For those that would not answer the door, what would you do just let whoever was out there keep pounding on your door? Would you yell through the door for them to go away? If those outside were desperate and no one answered their knocks they might try breaking in even if they were not bad guys but just desperate. Would you then shoot them?


first of all..i put the garage door down at night..mainly to keep wildlife out at night.2ndly those that know me.know not to come knockin late at night..they call first,if they can and have phone service.(cell phones).or landline phone in use....and there'll be security cameras and specialized doorbell button with built in camera,will be installed if all goes well in what i buy..this way i'll know who's there at night as well as during the day..scurity lights was mentioned.im considering them as well..then there's intercom systems.im thinking have the main one,the indoor base unit at a certain location in one room.and out of shight..then the outhers,outside of each door.including just outside the garage.thay'll allow me to communicate with who ever is outside....the only issue i have with all that.is not having a way to supplying all that with electric during a power outage..so that means coming up with a way to do that..


----------



## TheLazyL

hiwall said:


> For those that would not answer the door, what would you do just let whoever was out there keep pounding on your door? Would you yell through the door for them to go away? If those outside were desperate and no one answered their knocks they might try breaking in even if they were not bad guys but just desperate. Would you then shoot them?


I would walk up behind them with the SxS and quietly ask, "Can I help you with something?

This method works very well during Halloween with Trespassers. Reckon a few are still running...

Any aggressive move would be rewarded with a barrel unless I'm in a good mood, then both barrels. Any further conflict would bring the 45 into play.

If you're not of the same mentality as me, then I'd suggest calling 911, stay on the phone as you find a place to hide. Let the police deal with the, "whoever was out there keep pounding on your door".


----------



## hiwall

My above post was directed at no one and I meant no disrespect. I was just simply curious.
I happen to be very reckless and aggressive, always have been. I would always confront anyone over anything. Obviously this is often a poor method. I am always interested in other points of view on any subject whether I agree with them or not.


----------



## TheLazyL

IlliniWarrior said:


> you're giving this street scum too much credit .... actually "funneling" using hardscape and landscaping is very effective .... the average scum bum is both super lazy and equally stupid as sin .... you block and then allow for an intended ingress that's supervised & guarded gives you the superior edge .... none of society scammers will be climbing a 6 foot sidelot fence when the driveway is open .... same thing with a yard blocking hedge and then a open gate


"A smart attacker would not be coming..."

I didn't say a normal lazy no gooder.


----------



## TheLazyL

hiwall said:


> My above post was directed at no one and I meant no disrespect. I was just simply curious.
> I happen to be very reckless and aggressive, always have been. I would always confront anyone over anything. Obviously this is often a poor method. I am always interested in other points of view on any subject whether I agree with them or not.


No offense taken on my end. Asking what ifs helps us find weakness in our plans.


----------



## jimLE

same here as thelazyl..no offense.commits like that,not only give folks new ideas.but friendly reminders of what to do and not do,when it comes to security and safety..


----------



## readytogo

*Having a false sense of security can be trouble.*

Having a false sense of security can lead to trouble; criminals are more sophisticated now more than ever, and especially with all the crime movies out there is like going to crime school you actually learn allot from tv, take the case of the neighbors kids feeding the dog to make it friendlier or the mechanic fixing your vehicle and making copies of your house keys or the key maker at home depot or the fake priest that just found out of the sick family member or simple I just cut your power off by pulling on the main breaker and wait for you to come outside. In 2014, 8% of all households (10.4 million households) experienced one or more property victimizations so is not a lot but if you let your guard down you could be in trouble, and depending where you lived even worse so the fake camera or alarm system is not going to help any if you are not careful. What are the odds that your home will be burglarized this year? Data from the FBI 2012 crime report shows that we can expect one in every thirty-six homes in the United States to be burglarized this year, resulting in an average loss of $2,230 per break in (totaling $4.7 billion in property losses). These numbers do not account for any additional psychological costs to the homeowners, as burglary victims may subsequently live in fear and harbor, not to include physical harm. The bag boy at the store knows that you have a nice jewelry, or that your husband is out of town on a trip or maybe they know you have nice weapons at the range; you just can`t take security for granted based on electronic toys because even the security company can hired crooks.


----------



## jimLE

and thats where plan B comes in at.i have a pomeranian.guard dog she aint...but yet she lets me know when someone,or something is outside..


----------



## PeachesBackwards

I don't like to answer my door at anytime and it doesn't help looking out the peephole cause someone can shoot you through it. What I recommend and need to do myself is get a device that you can see who it is inside your house away from the door and if you're not expecting company and don't like the looks of them, say nothing.


----------



## jeff47041

About 33 years ago, and I was quite a bit more stupid (I hope) than I am now. The night before the prom, we helped set up the hall. As always, there was a lot of alcohol involved. After we were finished, my friends and I were riding around. I was driving too fast and the road took a 90 degree left, but I went straight. I was able to avoid any head ons with the trees, but I was stuck in a woods. I'm sure glad that old man answered his door at 1 in the morning and left us use his phone to call one of my brothers for help.

I wouldn't trust to let 4 teenage boys and 2 girls in my house during the day, much less at 1 A.M. 

By the way, the brother I called had a wrecker and a mechanic shop. The next morning, he put people on my car, fixed the 2 flat tires, my oil pan, and had two people clean and detail my car so it was ready for me to take to the prom that night.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

I'm laughing that there's an old Alfred Hitchcock episode with the same dilemma and the implication back then in the 60s was you were the bad guy for not letting them in. Well now times have changed and I wouldn't let anyone in for anything and if they died as a result it wouldn't bother me cause rather safe than sorry. THe only thing I would do is call the Police and let them take care of it. I'd avoid letting the people outside even know I'm there.


----------



## Dakine

dont let anyone in that you can't control once inside your house. if that means you cuff them and they sit still on the couch until law enforcement arrives then thats what they get. if they don't like that option, they can go back outside with whoever put them in that position. 

A buddy of mine was live texting me while the "knock knock robbers" were hitting his neighborhood. He still doesn't have a metal security screen door. All it would take is one of the kids opening the door and God only knows who comes walking in.

Not a good plan...


----------



## hiwall

95% of people are extremely lax on their own security. They know nothing will ever happen to them.


----------



## 1regularguy

weedygarden said:


> I live in a neighborhood that used to be more "the hood" than it is now. There are homes on my block that are valued at more than $1,000,000 and down from there. There are mostly working professionals in my neighborhood, but it has not always been that way. There is a residual element that still brings some drug dealing, car break-ins, etc. about a mile from my home. In my 25 years of living here, it has gotten better and better. But, there are some challenges.
> 
> Recently someone posted on the facebook page for our neighborhood about someone knocking on his door at midnight. He did not answer the door, but looked out the window and saw a woman with a van, driving around, and knocking on other doors.
> 
> His post created a response that was quite explosive. Many people thought it was terrible that he did not answer his door. This woman could have had an emergency and the neighborly thing for him to do was to answer the door and help her. vract: The other thing that has happened in the neighborhood is that there are a few who knock on doors asking for money for whatever emergency they create. One responder to this post said he had someone knock on his door telling him she needed money for a rock (crack cocaine).
> 
> Where he lives is within a mile of 4 hospitals, a fire station and a police station where anyone could get all the emergency help they needed.
> 
> I am curious what you would do if you had someone knock on your door at midnight. I know that I would not answer the door. I don't answer my door in the daytime and I certainly would not answer it at night. Anyone who might really be needing help that I know would have called me and let me know they were coming.


I can see whose at my front door from my second floor front window. So I would have them state their business from safety of my second floor front window. I can make a decision from there, as to what needs to be done.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

*New Motto for Myself- I Like this!*



Dakine said:


> dont let anyone in that you can't control once inside your house. if that means you cuff them and they sit still on the couch until law enforcement arrives then thats what they get. if they don't like that option, they can go back outside with whoever put them in that position.
> 
> A buddy of mine was live texting me while the "knock knock robbers" were hitting his neighborhood. He still doesn't have a metal security screen door. All it would take is one of the kids opening the door and God only knows who comes walking in.
> 
> Not a good plan...


*"Don't let anyone in that you can't control"* - New words to live by! Ilike it!


----------



## kappydell

we open it as a team - #1 looks through, assesses the knocker and decides whether to open or not. #2 has a vantage point at a 90 degree angle from the door. Both are armed, in case of 'tumultuous entry' ... we also know all our neighbors on sight, AND their children and friends.


----------



## hiwall

I can't imagine just listening to the knocking on my door and ...what... just be quiet and hope they go away? I would always answer the door at anytime of the day or night. Just as much bad stuff happens during the day as it does at night anyway. The main difference is when I answered the door in the middle of the night I would be VERY irate.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

*Ever Since I Saw that NYPDBlue Episode Where a Hot Chick Was Shot Through the Keyhole*

I try to avoid even looking through the Keyhole! I've got to order an electronic device that lets you see who's out there by your phone or another location.



kappydell said:


> we open it as a team - #1 looks through, assesses the knocker and decides whether to open or not. #2 has a vantage point at a 90 degree angle from the door. Both are armed, in case of 'tumultuous entry' ... we also know all our neighbors on sight, AND their children and friends.


----------



## headhunter

Flashlight in in the left hand short gun in right. Pause and flick on the entry light left hand. The left leg is holding our 83 pound lab against the kitchen cabinet, she is doing her darnedest to get ahold of whom ever is in the entry. The hand gun is against my my right leg ( to do otherwise may put you in trouble with the county sheriff-they take a dim view of threatening "innocent" people).
The biggest change seems to be ya don't pull strangers otta where they shouldn't a gone in the first place.


----------



## readytogo

Yes ,I never turn the lights on and always go out the rear door, weapon on hand and readytogo ,but I can`t recalled the last time I got a knock real late at night ,it has always been late afternoon someone looking for an address or wanting some fruit from my trees still daylight ,but like stated before I never turn the lights on or go around flashing a light, is a dead giveaway that someone is coming.


----------



## Dakine

I don't turn the INSIDE lights on if someone is at the door after dark. the outside light on hurts their vision way more than mine and the dog is gonna tell me about them as soon as they get to the gate anyway.

and... all things being equal, NOTHING is equal!  if it were SHTF I have some toys that... "give me an advantage" in the dark  


I live in the barrio, so for those not in gangland... grats! Here... it's gonna be... interesting.


----------



## Dakine

here's an interesting way to turn this question upside-down...


I'm outside my house... I was on patrol and NOW I want to make contact with a neighbor I have never spoken with before! (which in my case could very well have language barriers too!!!)

so what if it's not the unknown door knocker and you are all snuggly warm and fuzzy cozy... what if you are the door knocker?

you're the good guys right? but now you have to sell that...


----------



## TheLazyL

Had a knocker last Saturday afternoon. Wife wasn't home and I was busy. Looked out the door peep hole, didn't recognize the kid so I didn't answer. Kid yelled back to a red truck, "Nobody's home!" Kid gave up, walked back to the truck and left.

Front door was lock with a dead bolt and a Buddy Bar. 

If we ever have a home invasion, the only thing I haven't resolved in my mind is, would it be better to send them back out the door with both barrels or keep the second barrel of the double barrel 12 gauge as a reserve? Got the 45 to backup the shotgun, more shock and awe letting go with both barrels?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

TheLazyL said:


> Had a knocker last Saturday afternoon. Wife wasn't home and I was busy. Looked out the door peep hole, didn't recognize the kid so I didn't answer. Kid yelled back to a red truck, "Nobody's home!" Kid gave up, walked back to the truck and left.
> 
> Front door was lock with a dead bolt and a Buddy Bar.
> 
> If we ever have a home invasion, the only thing I haven't resolved in my mind is, would it be better to send them back out the door with both barrels or keep the second barrel of the double barrel 12 gauge as a reserve? Got the 45 to backup the shotgun, more shock and awe letting go with both barrels?


Ammo's cheap but both barrels might make a larger mess to clean up. Hard call!


----------



## Caribou

With this as the first round out there is little need for a second helping for that customer.


----------



## Wikkador

I will not answer the door to unexpected visitors no matter if it day or night. If I feel they are in trouble and need help, I will call 911 but I am not going to open the door.


----------



## Meerkat

weedygarden said:


> I live in a neighborhood that used to be more "the hood" than it is now. There are homes on my block that are valued at more than $1,000,000 and down from there. There are mostly working professionals in my neighborhood, but it has not always been that way. There is a residual element that still brings some drug dealing, car break-ins, etc. about a mile from my home. In my 25 years of living here, it has gotten better and better. But, there are some challenges.
> 
> Recently someone posted on the facebook page for our neighborhood about someone knocking on his door at midnight. He did not answer the door, but looked out the window and saw a woman with a van, driving around, and knocking on other doors.
> 
> His post created a response that was quite explosive. Many people thought it was terrible that he did not answer his door. This woman could have had an emergency and the neighborly thing for him to do was to answer the door and help her. vract: The other thing that has happened in the neighborhood is that there are a few who knock on doors asking for money for whatever emergency they create. One responder to this post said he had someone knock on his door telling him she needed money for a rock (crack cocaine).
> 
> Where he lives is within a mile of 4 hospitals, a fire station and a police station where anyone could get all the emergency help they needed.
> 
> I am curious what you would do if you had someone knock on your door at midnight. I know that I would not answer the door. I don't answer my door in the daytime and I certainly would not answer it at night. Anyone who might really be needing help that I know would have called me and let me know they were coming.


 Or called the cops or fire dept. No I would not open the door to anyone day or night unless I knew them.


----------



## IceFire

Since I'm down a long driveway behind a locked gate off a dirt road out in the boonies, the only one likely to be knocking on my door in the middle of the night would be my daughter (who also lives on the property.) For her, I'd open the door. If it were anyone else, the dogs would be barking their heads off, so I'd know to grab "The Judge" which I keep near the door.


----------



## Meerkat

What if it were just some little pagans trick or treating? 

We don't have them around here too much walking. Gate closed and dogs so once the dogs get quite them we would worry. Of course soem dogs do get shot now so we have to make sure they are not barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## fteter

Keeping in mind that the knock comes at midnight...

My dog alarms, a little Westie Jack Russell and a very large Rottweiler-like mutt, would probably go off before the doorbell or the knock at the door. I'd turn on the porch light (no inside lights) and peek through the peep hole. If the dogs haven't scared 'em off, they're probably legit. So I'd open the door with my left hand...because my CZ-82 would be in my right hand...in the event they're not legit


----------

